# Least favorite function?



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

Si. Can't deal with the conservatism and 'we need to do it this way because the rules say so' that I've seen from a lot of dominant Si types. Like why won't you QUESTION anything? Why won't you do things in a different way? Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Te dominant. 

Usually just because of the underdeveloped/shaky Fi. Both my dad and the guy who likes me have the function as a dominant. Several other people who I've met are Te dominants have a specific sort of... air/vibe to them. I can mesh with them, but none of the traits which generally come along with having strong Te are impressive/specifically admirable to me. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong in assuming most are like this, but (example) I've had a conversation with a Te involving specific emotional problems (their attempt at probing me), and their approach was very "alright, lay it all out and let's fix this" and then felt excited about the process of doing that. Which made me want to shut them out even more. Much of their life was like that too, extremely hands on with everything and would get stressed until all the stressors in their life were organized, etc. Extremely critical of others and quick to view them below him if they weren't as productive. I hope not all dominant Te users are like this.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

telarana said:


> Si. Can't deal with the conservatism and 'we need to do it this way because the rules say so' that I've seen from a lot of dominant Si types. Like why won't you QUESTION anything? Why won't you do things in a different way? Doesn't make any sense to me.


I think you may have misunderstood Si as a cognitive function. Si isn't about being conservative or following pre-established rules. It's more about using personal, subjective experience to orient oneself in the world. There is a theory that Si-dom types are often conservative in their worldview, not because of Si, but because their inferior Ne feeds them with negative possibilities that could happen in case change is implemented.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I am between Si or Fi. They drive me crazy.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Ni. Bah. Ni.


----------



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

AmandaLee said:


> telarana said:
> 
> 
> > Si. Can't deal with the conservatism and 'we need to do it this way because the rules say so' that I've seen from a lot of dominant Si types. Like why won't you QUESTION anything? Why won't you do things in a different way? Doesn't make any sense to me.
> ...


Possibly. But what you often get is a lot of conservatism and reluctance to do things of their own experience. Which may be related more to inferior Ne than Si though, you are correct. I do like Si doms for their ability to be attentive to details which is something I'm terrible at myself.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Te and Fi, mostly. Both are irritating to try and communicate with.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

Fe and Te

eta: i guess i should say dominant/high in the stack Fe/Te


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Fe or Fi

why Fe is worse: can lead to lacking internal values thus killing individuality
why Fi is worse: can lead to not making necessary compromises thus killing productivity 

Pick your poison


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

"Si"- Them damn health freaks. :mellow:

or Ne, my Se is never on the same page as them.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, not as many Fe as the last thread. 

For me, it'd have to be Ne.


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> TeTeTeTeTeTeTeTeTeTe


Why?


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Se. Se has no complexity, no regard for cause and effect, sees everything through a simplistic point of view and wants everything done now just "because". I find myself clashing with ESxPs all the time. Nothing more than a primitive, annoying function to me.

I tolerate Fe, but honestly, sometimes it comes across as pure and simple ass-kissing.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

AmandaLee said:


> Exactly what the title says. Which function makes you go "ugh" when others use it? Do you believe it correlates to your own function preference?


Ne for me.

I quickly grow tired of the "looking at things from every possible perspective." At a certain point, it just comes across as "look how I can twist this thing to mean whatever I want in order to avoid choosing a side/taking responsibility/being liable for my opinions."

Specifically, ENPs tend to rub me the wrong way when they start negating my predictions. I assume this is because, for them, their intuition multiplies possibilities exponentially, and thus they have a harder time seeing as deep into the game, whereas I focus on what I want to see and follow a train as far as it will go to see how it ends up and then decide if I want to go that route or not.

There's a sense in which I don't respect and I do not empathize or identify with their way of seeing things. They act as if they either can't, or won't, assume control, where to me it appears that they are simply blind to how much control they could have, and choosing to be, and playing the easy strategy of pretending to be ignorant. They "keep an open mind" to the point of being ignorant on purpose in order to avoid being responsible for their failures, and thus indirectly appear competent by being sly, when the fact is, I know better.

However, I've come to realize that faulting them for this is not right, because it isn't so much that they choose not to see as deep as me, it's because their intuition is genuinely unable to do that. It really isn't reliable in the same way mine is, where mine isn't as creative as theirs is for the pure sake of being creative (and thus, Ne types are, I would argue, far more creative than Ni), nevertheless, my intuition is far better at eliminating possibilities and thus I don't get the luxury of pretending not to know better when shit hits the fan.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> Specifically, ENPs tend to rub me the wrong way when they start negating my predictions. I assume this is because, for them, their intuition multiplies possibilities exponentially, and thus they have a harder time seeing as deep into the game, whereas I focus on what I want to see and follow a train as far as it will go to see how it ends up and then decide if I want to go that route or not.
> 
> There's a sense in which I don't respect and I do not empathize or identify with their way of seeing things. They act as if they either can't, or won't, assume control, where to me it appears that they are simply blind to how much control they could have, and choosing to be, and playing the easy strategy of pretending to be ignorant. They "keep an open mind" to the point of being ignorant on purpose in order to avoid being responsible for their failures, and thus indirectly appear competent by being sly, when the fact is, I know better.


This also annoys me about ENPs and Ne, in particular.

I'm not an Ni-dominant though. I just end up getting really fucking annoyed when they start trying to interpret my actions by considering all the "possibilities." I don't understand what the point is....or how that's even "insightful"?

The creativity rocks though.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

Ne.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Fe. Bah.


----------



## Moolfreet (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't have a least favorite function, or a favorite one for that matter, each one can be really annoying in their own way, it depends on the person, really. But let's go : Fe and Ti. And Si, Te, Ni, Ne, Fi and Se.. See ? I can't, they all suck !


----------

